# Montana Elk Hunting Video



## Hybrid-Outdoors (Jul 28, 2014)

So I have done a little bit of self filming over the past 2 years while bow hunting for whitetails. This year I was able to video a 5 day elk hunt with a good friend of mine in Montana. I am a Michigan resident and wanted to just get my feet wet with hunting elk before buying a $850 non resident elk tag. There is so much to learn and with only having a 5 day trip plus other financial commitments, I just couldn't fork over the extra money. It also helps that the company I work for basically reimbursed me for the flight. 

We filmed the whole trip in what you would consider raw format. There is no acting or reenactments. This was also all DIY, backpack, floor less tent style elk hunting. Honestly, in my opinion coolest way to hunt that I have ever experienced. Nothing can replicate what it's like to go to bed and hear bulls bugling and wake up to even more bulls bugling. 

I hope everyone enjoys. Feedback is welcome.

This is the link to the video which is on my blog/website.
http://www.hybrid-outdoors.com/hunting-videos/montana-elk-hunting/


----------



## accumarkuser (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for posting. While I have been out to Colorado elk hunting, it never has been with a bow. Would love to try it.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Loved the video. Extremely well done! Two question for ya. What Region was this in? 2? I noticed that when hunting the packs looked extremely large and full. Why?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Very cool! :coolgleam


----------



## out2fish (May 11, 2011)

Great video. I learned a few things. Beautiful place to be. I enjoyed how you captured the small details on video.


----------



## MisterTwister (Jan 25, 2005)

The video job was pretty good. It looked like the camera man should have been calling for the hunter but other than that it was an enjoyable thing to watch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hybrid-Outdoors (Jul 28, 2014)

WILDCATWICK said:


> Loved the video. Extremely well done! Two question for ya. What Region was this in? 2? I noticed that when hunting the packs looked extremely large and full. Why?


I cannot share the region but I can shed some light on the pack situation. In the beginning the packs were completely full as we were packing everything in for 4-6 day stay. That includes tent, sleeping bags, all your food, everything you need to pack out an elk, plus camera gear which you normally don't have. They were big while we were hunting because we had additional clothes with us. Mornings were always in the 30s and afternoon temps were always in the 60s. So we would shed layers as the day went on. Also we had game bags, food, 3 liters of water each, other necessities, and once again camera gear.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## mudbat2128 (Sep 7, 2004)

Good video. Hope to do that myself some day.


----------



## Hybrid-Outdoors (Jul 28, 2014)

MisterTwister said:


> The video job was pretty good. It looked like the camera man should have been calling for the hunter but other than that it was an enjoyable thing to watch. Thanks for sharing.


Yea man, I should have called a lot more. So my buddy lives out there and is pretty good at calling. All I had was a hoochie mama to call with and I think my bud was a bit nervous having me call at all during intense situations at first. I really should have called when we were on the big bull at the end. Thats how you learn though. Im glad I didn't burn the money on a tag this year because of how much I learned. Next year, the camera is getting switched out for a bow for sure!


----------



## kbb3358 (Feb 24, 2005)

Vey nice video. What type of camera were you using?


----------



## Hybrid-Outdoors (Jul 28, 2014)

kbb3358 said:


> Vey nice video. What type of camera were you using?


I used the canon g30 and a go pro. Go pro is really only useful for certain shots. The g30 did 95% of the filming. Great camera and it's easy to use.


----------



## Dom (Sep 19, 2002)

Enjoyed the film, nice country and good shots taken from crossing cricks, etc. Thanks for sharing, I hunted around SW corner of MT a few years ago, Big Sky for sure.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Hybrid-Outdoors said:


> Yea man, I should have called a lot more. So my buddy lives out there and is pretty good at calling. All I had was a *hoochie mama* to call with...


Best call out there for the novice, IMO.
You guys certainly had plentiful encounters considering the number of days you hunted. 
I thought the use of your climbing sticks as tent poles was a clever idea.:idea: How was the bottomless tent in the rain? Any issues with water swamping the inside of the tent and getting your sleeping bags wet?

T


----------



## Hybrid-Outdoors (Jul 28, 2014)

QDMAMAN said:


> Best call out there for the novice, IMO.
> You guys certainly had plentiful encounters considering the number of days you hunted.
> I thought the use of your climbing sticks as tent poles was a clever idea.:idea: How was the bottomless tent in the rain? Any issues with water swamping the inside of the tent and getting your sleeping bags wet?
> 
> T


The bottomless tent was good. We had tyvec on the ground and then we each had a sleeping pad. We also took dead wood and put it around the bottom to ensure rain would not come in through the bottom. 

This is the only way I will hunt for elk until my body says otherwise. Sleeping right where you're hunting is awesome. Didn't see anyone, hiked 7-10 miles a day. It's just the most badass way to hunt. Putting a stalk on a bugling bull is the most intense hunting situation you can put yourself into. I could go on for days, the video takes me right back every time.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Hybrid-Outdoors said:


> The bottomless tent was good. We had tyvec on the ground and then we each had a sleeping pad. We also took dead wood and put it around the bottom to ensure rain would not come in through the bottom.
> 
> This is the only way I will hunt for elk until my body says otherwise. Sleeping right where you're hunting is awesome. Didn't see anyone, hiked 7-10 miles a day. It's just the most badass way to hunt. *Putting a stalk on a bugling bull is the most intense hunting situation you can put yourself into. I could go on for days,* the video takes me right back every time.


 
Tell me more! 

I guess if you're packing in Tyvek as a floor then, there's no real advantage to a bottomless tent? Still a clever idea though using the hiking poles!
The reason I asked is because I just bought a high end goose down bag. The biggest disadvantage I found to down vs. fill, was the "wet" factor. Down is obviously lighter, warmer, and packs smaller but if you're wet...what good is it? It just seems, to me anyway, that a tent with a footprint would be a "better" option.
Thanks again for the great video. It took me right back to the mountain. 

T


----------



## Mr Mom (Dec 21, 2009)

Several Michigan Sportsman members are preparing to do similar hunts, including me. Any info you can share about the equipment you chose would be great. 
Maybe what worked and what you would change. 

It looks like you hunted with your camp on your back? Good Job!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## millbs (Sep 12, 2008)

Very well done actually, I was surprised!!! Nice job!!

Who is the artist singing on that ending segment? It sounded awesome!!


----------



## Hybrid-Outdoors (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks so much for the compliment! I'll be posting and sharing more about gear in a day or two.


----------



## Hybrid-Outdoors (Jul 28, 2014)

Mr Mom said:


> Several Michigan Sportsman members are preparing to do similar hunts, including me. Any info you can share about the equipment you chose would be great.
> Maybe what worked and what you would change.
> 
> It looks like you hunted with your camp on your back? Good Job!
> ...


I used a Tenzing 6000 backpack which was awesome. I think the two biggest things you need to focus on besides your main pack are being in shape and who your hunting partner is. Two personalities clashing on a 4-10 day trip in the mountains would not be good. We never had this but t's something we talked about because we had never hunted together. One of the last mornings we were a bit chippy with each other but you will get that from imd to time. It really wasn't anything to even mention. 

Getting in shape was the biggest commitment. I was doing 3-4 miles hikes every other day. I slowly worked my way up to doing that with 60 lbs in my pack. Get your legs and lungs in shape. I'm 27, I played rugby in high school, and I have been working out very consistently for 3 years. I really pushed myself with cardio and hiking starting at the beginning of August and the trip was Sept 16-23. Nothing can mimic sucking thin air while your packing in, you just can't catch your breath. Packing in and out are the most strenuous hikes we did because thats when we had all our gear on us.

I wore Kryptek camo which worked very well. I'd recommend your base layer being a camo merino wool top and than whatever camo pants you want just no cotton. For us, that time of year, we were down to just our merino tops by late morning. Merino doesn't really carry body odor so its pretty crucial for a multi day trip. 

I would change the boots I wore. I had some merrell moab phaser peaks, my buddy works at merrell so I get a good discount on them. My feet sweat a decent amount and those boots did not dry very fast. I would also change the physical strength of my legs, which I have already started. And lastly, I will be way more aggressive while putting a stalk on a bugling bull.

Any other questions, feel free to ask!


----------

